# Flats



## Scorpio181 (Jul 13, 2012)

I am moving to the area and am in need of renting a 2 bedroom apartment in the Maadi, Rehab, or comparable area. Any advice as to where I can look for viable options? I have looked at Craigslist, my employers offerings, and other sorted websites. Please help! I am not against sharing a villa with others if need be. This will be my first year in Egypt, so I am very excited!


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

The best way really is to get one of the local agents to take you around. The quality vary tremendously as well as range of price. Advise is to try and not pay in US dollars but local currency, if possible. The choice between Rehab and Maadi for example is big, in terms of location. Depending on your personal/social needs living in Rehab could be a disaster, for example, if you are a single young adult, and need a social life. Then Maadi/Zamalek/Dokki is much more appropriate, just as an example. Your access to transport play a huge role. Rehab is far from everything so in my opinion if you stay "out" there you need a car. These are all considerations. Traffic in Cairo is generally terrible, so where you stay and where you work is important. It is a hassle to get an apartment (that is what they call it here), and then to move again! Unfortunately what I had to do, giving up a deposit was the price for the school lesson.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> The best way really is to get one of the local agents to take you around. The quality vary tremendously as well as range of price. Advise is to try and not pay in US dollars but local currency, if possible. The choice between Rehab and Maadi for example is big, in terms of location. Depending on your personal/social needs living in Rehab could be a disaster, for example, if you are a single young adult, and need a social life. Then Maadi/Zamalek/Dokki is much more appropriate, just as an example. Your access to transport play a huge role. Rehab is far from everything so in my opinion if you stay "out" there you need a car. These are all considerations. Traffic in Cairo is generally terrible, so where you stay and where you work is important. It is a hassle to get an apartment (that is what they call it here), and then to move again! Unfortunately what I had to do, giving up a deposit was the price for the school lesson.


That's very good advice - well written as well

Who helped you?? ;-) :wink:


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Lanason said:


> That's very good advice - well written as well
> 
> Who helped you?? ;-) :wink:


 Nobody. fell into each and everyone of the holes, I think that is called experience. Moving to Doha soon, hope the experience here over the last 7 years means I don't start at square 1 over there!


----------



## Scorpio181 (Jul 13, 2012)

Whitedesert said:


> The best way really is to get one of the local agents to take you around. The quality vary tremendously as well as range of price. Advise is to try and not pay in US dollars but local currency, if possible. The choice between Rehab and Maadi for example is big, in terms of location. Depending on your personal/social needs living in Rehab could be a disaster, for example, if you are a single young adult, and need a social life. Then Maadi/Zamalek/Dokki is much more appropriate, just as an example. Your access to transport play a huge role. Rehab is far from everything so in my opinion if you stay "out" there you need a car. These are all considerations. Traffic in Cairo is generally terrible, so where you stay and where you work is important. It is a hassle to get an apartment (that is what they call it here), and then to move again! Unfortunately what I had to do, giving up a deposit was the price for the school lesson.


Thank you very much! I would LOVE to be able to live in an area that I can just walk to a store and pick things up as I need them on my way home. My work will actually pick up and take me home daily. From the sounds of things, Rehab will be out. My home in the US is in a very suburban area and I rely upon my car to go where I need to. I would prefer to have a different experience there. I appreciate your time!


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Scorpio181 said:


> Thank you very much! I would LOVE to be able to live in an area that I can just walk to a store and pick things up as I need them on my way home. My work will actually pick up and take me home daily. From the sounds of things, Rehab will be out. My home in the US is in a very suburban area and I rely upon my car to go where I need to. I would prefer to have a different experience there. I appreciate your time!


 My guess is that El Ma'adi might be the best. Ma'adi has kind of four parts, Degla, where I suspect most of the expats are concentrated, and where I stay, then "old" Maadi, sort of on the other side of the railway track running through Ma'adi, up to the main Corniche road running next to the Nile River, which I personally like a lot, some nice places there to rent now, and quite cheap because there is not as many expats as in prior years, and then "New" Maadi, which I personally do not like, and would not like to stay in, as well as what is known as Zaahara Maadi which is not really a "cool" place to stay either. Good luck.


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

If you're an active sort, the other great way to get around (say) Maadi is by bicycle. It's generally faster than car (because you avoid the traffic), solves the parking problem, and it's far more fun. Crazy as Egyptian traffic is, it actually seems quite cycle friendly. Great for popping to the shops / club etc.

I mention this now, because if you're up for it, you will want to think about including a bike and spares in your shipment. Local supply is cheap Chinese junk of the lowest order.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

PoleDancer said:


> If you're an active sort, the other great way to get around (say) Maadi is by bicycle. It's generally faster than car (because you avoid the traffic), solves the parking problem, and it's far more fun. Crazy as Egyptian traffic is, it actually seems quite cycle friendly. Great for popping to the shops / club etc.
> 
> I mention this now, because if you're up for it, you will want to think about including a bike and spares in your shipment. Local supply is cheap Chinese junk of the lowest order.


 Errrr, personally I would not get onto a bicycle, or motocycle anywhere in Cairo, for all of the money in the world, in fact, not even a sedan will do, only feel "relatively" safe in a large SUV...


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Maadi Sarayat has the most trees and is the calmest, lowest density part of Maadi. There are many empty apartments all over Maadi right now.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Wait until you get there. Most good schools will help you find a place. Make sure it's close to the bus stop (and hopefully you have a "teachers only" bus!).

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> Errrr, personally I would not get onto a bicycle, or motocycle anywhere in Cairo, for all of the money in the world, in fact, not even a sedan will do, only feel "relatively" safe in a large SUV...


and I was highly nervous of cycling here until I tried it. However the experience has been a good one, and most of my travel around Maadi is now by bicycle. It's far less stressful than driving. Anyway, this is getting a bit off topic. I just thought it was an interesting alternative to the OP's 'I'd love to be able to walk to the shops' aspirations.

You're right to flag up that many would find the option daunting / unattractive though. Each to their own.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

PoleDancer said:


> and I was highly nervous of cycling here until I tried it. However the experience has been a good one, and most of my travel around Maadi is now by bicycle. It's far less stressful than driving. Anyway, this is getting a bit off topic. I just thought it was an interesting alternative to the OP's 'I'd love to be able to walk to the shops' aspirations.
> 
> You're right to flag up that many would find the option daunting / unattractive though. Each to their own.


 My wife and I walk a lot, but of cause not now so much (June/July/Aug), too HOT, but otherwise all the way from Rd 200 to the Maadi Grand Mall and back. Now we do use "the" bicycle, but one of those that never leaves the inside of our apartment!


----------



## Scorpio181 (Jul 13, 2012)

Whitedesert said:


> My guess is that El Ma'adi might be the best. Ma'adi has kind of four parts, Degla, where I suspect most of the expats are concentrated, and where I stay, then "old" Maadi, sort of on the other side of the railway track running through Ma'adi, up to the main Corniche road running next to the Nile River, which I personally like a lot, some nice places there to rent now, and quite cheap because there is not as many expats as in prior years, and then "New" Maadi, which I personally do not like, and would not like to stay in, as well as what is known as Zaahara Maadi which is not really a "cool" place to stay either. Good luck.


That is very helpful. Do you know anything about Maadi Saaryat?


----------



## Scorpio181 (Jul 13, 2012)

PoleDancer said:


> If you're an active sort, the other great way to get around (say) Maadi is by bicycle. It's generally faster than car (because you avoid the traffic), solves the parking problem, and it's far more fun. Crazy as Egyptian traffic is, it actually seems quite cycle friendly. Great for popping to the shops / club etc.
> 
> I mention this now, because if you're up for it, you will want to think about including a bike and spares in your shipment. Local supply is cheap Chinese junk of the lowest order.


Did not even consider this. I heard that shipping items is very unreliable though????


----------



## Scorpio181 (Jul 13, 2012)

txlstewart said:


> Wait until you get there. Most good schools will help you find a place. Make sure it's close to the bus stop (and hopefully you have a "teachers only" bus!).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


The school I am working for will have a teachers only bus and they have a housing department. They keep sending lists of places with pictures and information, but the information from this forum will help me narrow down those that I am interested in. I appreciate all of the advice from everyone here. Most helpful...:ranger:


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

During the "unrest" last year, Suryat saw quite a bit of violence, especially in the vicinity of the police station. 

If you're a teacher, most likely your moving allowance won't be enough to cover bringing a bicycle. I walked everywhere during daylight, but found a reliable and trustworthy taxi driver for after dark.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Scorpio181 said:


> That is very helpful. Do you know anything about Maadi Saaryat?


 I know it as "old" Maadi. Same place.


----------



## Scorpio181 (Jul 13, 2012)

*New Cairo?*

What do you think of New Cairo????


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Scorpio181 said:


> What do you think of New Cairo????


"New Cairo" covers a huge area..... but I like the Rehab bit of it


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

New Cairo is FAR out, and away from just about everything. You have kids, want clean air maybe, want them at school there, relatively safe and sound, maybe even cheaper accommodation, go for it! Just know, if you want social activity/entertainmet/and variety of that, this is not the place for socially active people. I would die out there from boredom. Not my scene.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

It all depends - on a teachers only bus or not - how far you wish to travel in to / out from work each day!!!
The areas you are talking about are a long way from each other and both offer different experiences that suit different people!!

But consider your commute to work - that has got to be the deciding factor - who the heck wants to spend hours on a bus in the traffic every day you work.

Some people hate Rehab some people love it - the same with Maadi - but pay attention to how close to work you are. Because if you work then have to spend 4 hours in a bus everyday - who the heck would feel like living it up after that!

And sorry - but I am with the guy who says that never in this life time would I get on a bike anywhere in Cairo - only if you had a deathwish. The drivers here have difficulty seeing cars - never mind a bicycle!!


----------

